

Ask HN: Applying to YC as foreigners. Visa advice - aeon10

If you apply to YC as a foreigner and get accepted what are the best ways to handle Visa. What kind of Visa do you need to stay for at least 3 months (YC duration).
======
sganesh
The visa guide is available at

[http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.749cabd81f5f...](http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.749cabd81f5ffc8fba713d10526e0aa0/?vgnextoid=ef26d8f4a80a8310VgnVCM100000b92ca60aRCRD&vgnextchannel=ef26d8f4a80a8310VgnVCM100000b92ca60aRCRD)

B1 visa may be enough. Check it out.

------
helloanand
You'll need an invitation letter from YC before you apply for the visa. While
the US visa process is quite unpredictable, it'll improve your chances if
you've traveled abroad before. For most of the first timers to the US, they
issue a 6 month multiple entry visa.

------
ig1
Where are you coming from ?

~~~
aeon10
Maldives. I was hoping to get more information on the visa process. How
difficult it is, etc.

